

Ask TechStars - krtl
http://ask.techstars.org

======
snprbob86
I'm confused: how is this a version of ASK HN? It's clearly an early beta
deployment of a product from the TechStars startup Sponge
<[http://getsponge.com>](http://getsponge.com>). Considering all the activity
in the Q&A space lately, this title seems unnecessarily hostile.

~~~
krtl
Sponge is not a TechStars startup, you clearly didn't know.

~~~
snprbob86
_checks TechStars founders wiki_

Oh hey, you're right. My bad. Sorry about that. I guess I just kinda assumed.

------
e1ven
This is a Great program. It puts people directly in touch with very
interesting an helpful advisors, and lets you ask them quick one/two paragraph
questions.

Then, it shares the advice out so everyone can benefit from it as well.

------
wensing
Not surprised to see this question, pretty surprised to see the answer (from
David Cohen):

[http://ask.techstars.org/what-if-we-outsourced-the-
developme...](http://ask.techstars.org/what-if-we-outsourced-the-development-
of-our-technology)

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Take all those answers with a grain of salt. Remember: He's saying "Feel free
to apply" That's the same as a loan officer at a bank. They'll tell you to
apply for a loan even if you're unemployed and 100k in debt. That's no
guarantee that the application will go anywhere, but they want to keep the
pipeline full.

~~~
wensing
In this case I think it's fair to expect more. The best investors give quick
"No"s, right?

